# KKK group seeks to adopt Georgia highway for litter control



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

This 2000 file photo shows an "ADOPT-A-HWY" road sign sponsored by the Knights of the Ku Klux Klan, along Interstate 55 South in St. Louis, Mo. A Klan group in Georgia has filed an application to join that state's highway beautification program. (AP)
The Ku Klux Klan wants to adopt a stretch of highway in northern Georgia to clean up litter, which could force a legal showdown with state officials who may not want the white supremacy group's help - not to mention a roadside sign announcing it.
Harley Hanson, the "exalted cyclops" of the Klan's "Realm of Georgia," filed the application to adopt a one-mile stretch of Route 515 in the Appalachian Mountains, near the North Carolina border, on behalf of the International Keystone Knights of the KKK in Union County. Under the Adopt-A-Highway program, private individuals or organizations pledge to help keep a stretch of road clean, and their participation is heralded by a sign. In this case, the sign would read: "IKK Realm of GA, Ku Klux Klan."

Read more: http://www.foxnews.com/us/2012/06/11/kkk-group-seeks-to-adopt-georgia-highway-for-litter-control/?test=latestnews#ixzz1xUu0p3E0


----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)

Oh boy.... Where the free speech rubber meets the road...


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Nice, they're community activists too
If the HA can deliver toys for tots, the KKK may as well clean the highway. Baby steps...


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

LGriffin said:


> Nice, they're community activists too
> If the HA can deliver toys for tots, the KKK may as well clean the highway. Baby steps...


You beat me to it.


----------



## cousteau (Oct 31, 2011)

Well, this group burns the flag, that group crashed planes into buildings, another group doesn't like the National Anthem; someone is going to say the KKK can't adopt a highway? The problem lies at the KKK definition of litter.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

Would this make as much noise if the group were say, oh I don't know, the friendly Black Panthers?


----------



## ProudAmerican (Apr 23, 2005)

Deuce said:


> Would this make as much noise if the group were say, oh I don't know, the friendly Black Panthers?


I dunno...How many people did the Black Panthers murder compared to the KKK? This is sick!


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

You tell me..


----------



## ProudAmerican (Apr 23, 2005)

Deuce said:


> You tell me..


No...you tell me...You're the one whom implied the Black Panthers were equivalent to the KKK. The same KKK that harrassed, butchered, murdered, and suppressed a race of people for generations. I am not at all saying that the Black Panthers are without controversy, but comparing them to the KKK is a bit ignorant.


----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)

ProudAmerican said:


> I dunno...How many people did the Black Panthers murder compared to the KKK? This is sick!





ProudAmerican said:


> No...you tell me...You're the one whom implied the Black Panthers were equivalent to the KKK. The same KKK that harrassed, butchered, murdered, and suppressed a race of people for generations. I am not at all saying that the Black Panthers are without controversy, but comparing them to the KKK is a bit ignorant.


You're the one that brought up killings, which imo, is a straw man. The fact is that they are a group that draws attention from the media, and the black panthers get a pass. Did you even watch ANYTHING outside of msm regarding the Zimmerman case? BP could say Damn near anything, or advocate anything, including murder.

Now, let's get to the REAL nitty gritty. Sponsor a highway is a .gov program, and the KKK is a group of citizens. The first amd has equal application to states through 14th amendment. Why is the media running with this again? Do you really think it would be a story if it was BP? You really do?


----------



## ProudAmerican (Apr 23, 2005)

Dan Stark said:


> You're the one that brought up killings, which imo, is a straw man. The fact is that they are a group that draws attention from the media, and the black panthers get a pass. Did you even watch ANYTHING outside of msm regarding the Zimmerman case? BP could say Damn near anything, or advocate anything, including murder.
> 
> Now, let's get to the REAL nitty gritty. Sponsor a highway is a .gov program, and the KKK is a group of citizens. The first amd has equal application to states through 14th amendment. Why is the media running with this again? Do you really think it would be a story if it was BP? You really do?


Wow...Just wow! You're right! The KKK are a poor group of citizens that are "unfaaairly" targeted by the eeeevil liberal media...they've never done anything wrong. They were just expressing there constitutional riiiiights. Yeah...you've made me see the light.


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

ProudAmerican said:


> No...you tell me...You're the one whom implied the Black Panthers were equivalent to the KKK. The same KKK that harrassed, butchered, murdered, and suppressed a race of people for generations. I am not at all saying that the Black Panthers are without controversy, but comparing them to the KKK is a bit ignorant.


Well, feast your suck pump on this:
http://www.debbieschlussel.com/2510/40-years-of-violence-murder-unhappy-anniversary-black-panthers/


----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)

ProudAmerican said:


> Wow...Just wow! You're joking right? Maybe you really are that ignorant!


Am I really ignorant? Or have I gotten to the point that I realize that its not the governments job to determine what speech is acceptable? Let me know when you want to make a point. I've got the night off, booze, and my phone. I wouldnt have a problem if BP sponsored the road either. My, and Deuces point was relative to media hypocrisy. You're too stupid to see it.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

ProudAmerican said:


> Wow...Just wow! You're joking right? Maybe you really are that ignorant!


Lookit, you're really not making a point here and you come across as a liberal douchebag. Either explain yourself or STFU.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)

Nice ninja edit ***.


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

ProudAmerican said:


> I am not at all saying that the Black Panthers are without controversy, but comparing them to the KKK is a bit ignorant.


Both are hate groups... I'm sure you'll agree with that.


----------



## ProudAmerican (Apr 23, 2005)

Dan Stark said:


> Am I really ignorant? Or have I gotten to the point that I realize that its not the governments job to determine what speech is acceptable? Let me know when you want to make a point. I've got the night off, booze, and my phone. I wouldnt have a problem if BP sponsored the road either. My, and Deuces point was relative to media hypocrisy. You're too stupid to see it.


First of all, I never said nor implied that it was governments job to determine what is acceptable free speach. My original point was that equating the BP to the KKK is ignorant given the KKK's history.


----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)

ProudAmerican said:


> First of all, I never said nor implied that it was governments job to determine what is acceptable free speach. My original point was that equating the BP to the KKK is ignorant given the KKK's history.


Thus completely missing his original point, keep backpedaling.


----------



## ProudAmerican (Apr 23, 2005)

cc3915 said:


> Lookit, you're really not making a point here and you come across as a liberal douchebag. Either explain yourself or STFU.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are you too ignorant to see my point?


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

ProudAmerican said:


> First of all, I never said nor implied that it was governments job to determine what is acceptable free speach. My original point was that equating the BP to the KKK is ignorant given the KKK's history.


And you think the BP's history is any better ???


----------



## ProudAmerican (Apr 23, 2005)

Dan Stark said:


> Thus completely missing his original point, keep backpedaling.


How am I backpedaling? My point was, and still is, that saying the BP are the equivalent of the KKK IS ignorant!


----------



## ProudAmerican (Apr 23, 2005)

kwflatbed said:


> And you think the BP's history is any better ???


I never said BP's history was without controversy. However, I'm unaware of them lynching anyone because of their race, or bombing churches with children inside. If there are instances of these atrocities by the BP, let me know.


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

ProudAmerican said:


> I never said BP's history was without controversy. However, I'm unaware of them lynching anyone because of their race, or bombing churches with children inside. If there are instances of these atrocities by the BP, let me know.


Ummm.....didn't I just do that on the last page of this thread?


----------



## ProudAmerican (Apr 23, 2005)

niteowl1970 said:


> Both are hate groups... I'm sure you'll agree with that.


I absolutely do. What I'm trying to convey is that while they are both hate groups, only one has persecuted, murdered, and suppressed a race of people for generations. To casually disregard that fundemental difference is ignorant IMO.


----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)

ProudAmerican said:


> How am I backpedaling? My point was, and still is, that saying the BP are the equivalent of the KKK IS ignorant!


Great. It was a mediocre point at best, and a complete abortion of a reply to his comment.


----------



## ProudAmerican (Apr 23, 2005)

Harley387 said:


> Ummm.....didn't I just do that on the last page of this thread?


Oh...so you did provide instances where the BP bombed a church with children inside, or have lynched people whose only crime was their skin color, or suppressed a race for generations? I'm sorry...I think I missed that.


----------



## ProudAmerican (Apr 23, 2005)

Dan Stark said:


> Great. It was a mediocre point at best, and a complete abortion of a reply to his comment.


Well, we'll just have to agree to disagree.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

ProudAmerican said:


> I absolutely do. What I'm trying to convey is that while they are both hate groups, only one has persecuted, murdered, and suppressed a race of people for generations. To casually disregard that fundemental difference is ignorant IMO.


Stop race baiting. No one said that the KKK is a great organization. The post that got your motor going made a point that if were the BP adopting a highway, then they would be handled with kid gloves by the msm. A totally valid and probable fact. Both organizations are racist organizations, no matter their body counts.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

ProudAmerican said:


> I absolutely do. What I'm trying to convey is that while they are both hate groups, only one has persecuted, murdered, and suppressed a race of people for generations. To casually disregard that fundemental difference is ignorant IMO.


They're exactly alike in many ways. Specifically voter intimidation.

1965










2008









Looks kinda familiar don't it ?


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

the Klan ? Really ?

when's the last time anybody even head of them ?

1970's ?


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

"ProudAmerican" - In true liberal style, you have missed the focus of the conservation whereby several foolish hate groups were mentioned. None should be defended but the disparity is evidenced by the fact that the NBP's charges were mysteriously dropped by the DOJ under the supervision of Holder.


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

Ok, I dont come round these parts much anymore BUUUUUT why are people even responding to, Instigator Asshole American????? Ignore this douche or simply tell him to rub his dick on a phone pole until it gets infected and falls off!!!


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

Now back to topic and which person do I see to get those moments of my life back I wasted reading his drivel?


----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)

fra444 said:


> Now back to topic and which person do I see to get those moments of my life back I wasted reading his drivel?


You can send the bill to Detective Dan Stark, Dallas PD property crime.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

fra444 said:


> Now back to topic and which person do I see to get those moments of my life back I wasted reading his drivel?


​


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

ProudAmerican said:


> Oh...so you did provide instances where the BP bombed a church with children inside, or have lynched people whose only crime was their skin color, or suppressed a race for generations? I'm sorry...I think I missed that.


What a fucking meat whistle. Typical.


----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)

LECSniper said:


> Can we shut this now? Jeeeesus.


I'm trying to lock it, but I fabric up my powers so I could marry Lois Lane


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Thank you


----------

